# Semo Imprints



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Just wanted to share my experience with Semo Imprints. I ordered 150 single color prints the other day and I got them right on schedule. When I got them I noticed there was a blemish on two of the ganged images. I sent an email over to Semo and was immediately contacted by them and with in a few hours I had replacements in the mail. I have ordered from Semo a few times and every time has been a pleasurable experience. Just thought I would share with everyone.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

That's pretty impressive customer service.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I've done business with them several times and so far everything has been very good.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Their customer service has been exceptional for the industry in my experience.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

I placed an order yesterday with Semo. This was my second order ever. My first was just for my tagless labels. This order is for full designs. I feel confident in my decision.


----------



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

I would be very happy to try but they told me they don´t ship to Spain


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

egido said:


> I would be very happy to try but they told me they don´t ship to Spain


Even if they did, the cost of shipping and the amount of time it would take to get to you would make your designs too costly. You are much better off finding a company close to you.


----------



## egido (Oct 17, 2013)

it depends on the kind of works, i´m not going to make design for clients i wanted to make my own designs. Normally i buy everything overseas because it´s better or same and 50% cheaper always... waiting sucks but if i´m going to save 50% for waiting two weeks i´m going to do it


----------

